

Charon’s Surprising Youthful and Varied Terrain - fla
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/charon-s-surprising-youthful-and-varied-terrain

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9893412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9893412)

~~~
fla
It is a different article tho.

~~~
dang
But clearly the same story, and already on the front page.

~~~
fla
Wasn't when I submitted it. Sorry about that.

I insist about the story beign different. This story is about Charon, and the
very first picture of its surface.

